# Students Create Unique Way To Give Hugs Back To People After Strokes



## harperapeter007 (6 mo ago)

*Erectile dysfunction medications: How long does sildenafil last?*

Prescription medications for erectile dysfunction (ED) are available as both over-the-counter and prescription drugs. All of these medications have their own set of side effects, which can make them less desirable than other forms of treatment. Many men find that oral medication is the most effective form of ED treatment, with results lasting anywhere from four to eight hours. However, certain prescription medications last longer than others. Sildenafil, for example, typically lasts around two hours. In this blog post, we will learn about Erectile Dysfunction medications and how long does a Sildenafil last! More information on this page!


----------

